# Great day offshore!!



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I had a client come down from North Alabama to fish with me today. It always makes me nervous when clients make a long drive, rent a room for a couple of nights JUST to fish with me. Tourists that are already here is one thing but man it really puts the pressure on when they come down just to fish with me!

The forecast was iffy but we chugged along. Bait was easy, I was bringing up a sabiki full of turbo cigs nearly drop after drop.

The wind was blowing good at first but it wasnt long and the kings were biting.

We bottom bumped a bit and for the first time in a couple of weeks it seems we found a good bite and he quickly boated a couple of decent yak snapper.

We spent the rest of the day trolling. At one point as I baiting his trolling rig, BFT started going nuts not ten yards in front of us. I was finishing hooking his cig and told him to drop straight down in case they went under us as I flew out a jig. Unfortunately as quickly as the came they were gone.

On the way in for the day I hooked a mahi, normally when I hook a fish I pass it off to the client but I knew if I kept my mahi in the water hed hook up and sure enough he was on! Double mahi! Unfortunately I got the cow and he got the little bull and the 15-20lb bull that was with them didnt eat. 

By the time I got my fish in, she was pretty much dead but I got his in a little green and the free treble managed to dig its self in my calf as I was trying my best to keep that mahi in the yak! Oh the joys of kayak fishing!

It was a beautiful day on the water and after the wind stopped around 1000 it was like glass. The water was also the nicest blue green that Ive seen in ages with tons of bait to boot!

I was glad that after spending the gas money, room and board and cost of the trip, I could put this offshore kayak newbie on some fish!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Great report! Congrats!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice Haul! That's what it's all about! Get close to nature and put some meat in the boat.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Those little Atlantic spotted dolphins (thats what I think they are anyhow) rode with us a while today. Pretty cool for a minute being just a couple of feet from them but after a while of them scaring away fish it gets old! haha


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Very cool report Jason. Get'n it done!


----------



## yak_n_mike (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't know why, but Mahi is at the top of my kayak bucket list. Congrats


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great report man....you hook yourself more than anyone I know!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work & thanks for sharing in your Yak exploits.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I would say that that was worth the drive. Good job.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

He was the dolphin hanging out under anything ?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

No, just free swimming, there is no grass or anything out there with these nightly north winds.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Man that's really awesome buddy! !! Too bad about the tuna. That would have really made that guys life!!! Maybe one day I can afford a trip with ya lol.

Check your pm's btw


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Awesome report and great job putting him on some fish!! Btw whatd the mahi eat?


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Great trip. See you Monday Jason. 

For the rest of you, it is totally insignificant on the grand scale, but send one up for good weather come Monday :notworthy:so we can get out with Jason as planned. 

I absolutely cannot wait.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

froglegs said:


> Great trip. See you Monday Jason.
> 
> For the rest of you, it is totally insignificant on the grand scale, but send one up for good weather come Monday :notworthy:so we can get out with Jason as planned.
> 
> I absolutely cannot wait.


We'll keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome report JD, sounds like a blast!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I enjoyed reading your report and seeing all of your photos. You had a great mixed bag of fishing. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Sounds like a blast. Great job putting him on the fish Capt.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

JD I've been reading your reports for a year now. Man .....you know how to fish. I am going to try to book a trip with you next year for sure. Thanks for the report and pics. Keep'em coming.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG..... no reason fer you to ever secong guess yourself brother! Fishing is fishing, but you make it an ART!:notworthy:


----------

